# Legal Matters, Members and MT.



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2006)

There is a matter over on E-Budo, involving members and administrators who are being sued by a group of neo-ninja types from Mississippi. While I'm only casually familiar with the whole situation, it is something that we do not wish to be involved in.

From what I've read there, the tactics being used in serving papers may be characterized as less than legal and may even be considered harassment. Some members there have reportedly been contacted requesting addresses of other members by various means, presumably for the purpose of serving legal papers related to the case. Although we are not involved in this case, we do have members that are also members of E-Budo and it is possible that you may be approached to provide an address for someone who is involved. We do not keep addresses of members here at MartialTalk, but some members may have addresses of others. So I would like to remind our members that you are under no legal obligation to provide anyone with the address of another person. So I would not do so if you are approached. If contacted, I would recommend checking with your own legal council before responding.

Finally, no discussion relating to the group "Konigun" or the legal matters involving this group and E-Budo will be permitted here on MartialTalk. If discussion regarding this matter is brought up, moderators will immediately remove the offending post and/or threads. I do not want a discussion of this topic here to possibly further inflame the situation over at E-Budo and compromise the legal case of those involved in the case.

For background on this matter, please refer to the following threads at E-Budo.

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32698

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32684

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31812

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18519


----------

